# January 08 Challenge Photos - "Late Night" - sponsored by Quik Pod



## TwistMyArm (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey folks,

First off we'd like to say thank you to Quik Pod for sponsoring the December Challenge. Please check out the website for more Quik Pod information, http:///www.quikpod.com/dslr.asp.

So here are 52 great photos. Take a look and take your time. Voting for your favorite wont' be easy. 

Late Night

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm a sucker for the Northern Lights. Very nice. Looks like I'm the first to post and vote 

Go me!!

~Michael~


----------



## Eupfhoria (Feb 2, 2008)

Whoah, 52.  There are quite a few there.  Would it be possible to mirror these all on a page so we didn't have to click on each?

I'd volunteer the web space and bandwidth if there weren't any legal or otherwise complications.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow! This is going to be harder than I thought...
Can I vote for 19 different photos?!


----------



## doenoe (Feb 2, 2008)

oh nice, 52 pics. Good ones too, good luck everyone


----------



## GC Jr (Feb 2, 2008)

All the pictures are really awesome!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## iflynething (Feb 2, 2008)

Ha Ha. The first time I looked at this, was pretty stupid when I looked at who posted them and it was all TwistMyArm and I'm like I think he's going to win because all the pictures are all from him 

I'm so stupid. The pictures are really great.

~Michael~


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 2, 2008)

Hahaha, thats funny!


Good luck everyone!


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 2, 2008)

i want to vote but im too noobie


----------



## ToddB (Feb 2, 2008)

All of those are great.  But one stood out above the rest to get my vote!!!

Nice job all.


----------



## Battou (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh dear......I thought I stood a chance.....I stand corrected  I have a slight idea as to who has this one in the bag with the one stand out...and it ain't me


----------



## ashadiow (Feb 3, 2008)

Almost no votes... What's the deal?


----------



## jasonkt (Feb 3, 2008)

well I voted for the first time.  Next I plan to submit!  Good job everyone.  My favorites were 12,20,21,24,29,36,41 & 50...tough choice.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 3, 2008)

jasonkt said:


> well I voted for the first time. Next I plan to submit! Good job everyone. My favorites were 12,20,21,24,29,36,41 & 50...tough choice.


 

haha... I had the same problem, my favorites were : 4,5,6,8,9,12,15,18,20,21,26,30,33,38,39,41,47,49
Honestly... Make it easier next time.. lol


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great response to this challenge (52 entries)! All the participants deserve a great response in the number of votes, too. So have a look at the entries, and cast your vote.


----------



## surfingfireman (Feb 4, 2008)

wow.  there were some amazing shots in the list.  I was amazed by how many different ways "Late Night" was presented/imagined.  Great job everyone.


----------



## Battou (Feb 4, 2008)

surfingfireman said:


> wow.  there were some amazing shots in the list.  I was amazed by how many different ways "Late Night" was presented/imagined.  Great job everyone.



Night photography is one of my strongest fields due to my messed up work scedual. The thing with night photography is most people imagine that once the sun goes down all the light is gone....but it's not. All manor of photography from automotive to landscape can be accomplished after sundown with or with out artificial lighting, so in essence this challeng was litterally wide open in subject.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Feb 6, 2008)

dam it no votes! hahahaha

i need to up my stakes seriuosly! but it was WAY too much comp and way too good!


----------



## nossie (Feb 6, 2008)

i'm sorry to bother you dear fellow forum user but could you point me in the direction of the "Late Night" monthly photo contest? I seem to have wandered off into the "TwistMyArm" Gallery and to be honest I can't be boloxed.
If it's not too late I'd like to submit my photo "hand coming out of my arsehole in the sahara midday" as competition.


----------



## keith204 (Feb 6, 2008)

Man this gallery is inspiring!  I didn't enter the contest this time, (boy are you guys lucky), but my mind is spinning, thinking of ideas for night shots.


----------



## Ozzmosis (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeeez I need more posts. i can't even vote for my own submission! LOL


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 8, 2008)

C'mon folks, today's the last day for voting!  Your vote could really make the difference for someone.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey, everyone. Thanks to all who participated. We had a lot of great photos to choose from. 

The winning photo however was photo 38, which was submitted by *conradtan*. Congratulations conrad!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 9, 2008)

A beautiful image. Congrats to conradtan.


----------



## GC Jr (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome!! Nice conradtan. That was my fave shot out of all of them. 

Mine was number 13. :-D


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 9, 2008)

Way to go Conrad! Great Photo!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats. Great pic!





pascal


----------



## Beach_art_photo (Feb 9, 2008)

congratulations Conrad!

And my thanks to the person who voted for me. (28)  It's my first submission of my work to anything like this.  It's nice to know you're not just barking at a rock.  HOpefully I'll be able to vote next time, and get two!  LOL


----------



## Battou (Feb 10, 2008)

Great shot conradtan


----------



## conradtan (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I am so surprised! I took this shot real late at night/early morning off the Marin side of the Golden Gate. It was a 30 second exposure @ ISO100 (to minimize noise) on a tripod. I used my Tamron 17-50mm at 17mm. Again thanks to everyone! :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats Conrad!


----------

